# Burnout Contest Pics & Vids



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

Anyone get more footage and pics from the burnout competition?

Check out this one from *BagsAreForGroceries.com*


----------



## ScottElliff (Jul 17, 2019)

> Originally Posted by *pimion*
> 
> What are your favorite stickers from bagsareforgroceries? My research topic on pimion.com writer login is Eurokracy Montreal: automotive community and social interaction via visual influence.


JDM - Drifting Stickers - the best choice. We are now hoping to organize a winter drifting school at Circuit ICar in Mirabel. Carl Nadeau helped us a lot with the drifting courses for disabled people a couple of years ago.


----------

